# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  القناة الناقلة لمباراة نهائي الابطال

## The Gentle Man

المباراة مبثوثة على قناة اسرائيل الثانية 
شو بدنا نعمل قناة صهيونية 
بس بدنا نتفرج
الي بحب يتفرج على المباراة فاليشاهدها هناك

----------

